# CollegeReefer is back and starting a 120!



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

Greeting FishFourms!

It has been a while but I am getting back into the hobby. A lot has happened over the last couple years including graduating and getting married! I am no longer a college reefer. My wife and I have moved to a house (rental) and it is time to start up a new tank. Our previous place of residence didn’t allow aquariums so I am itching to get back into the hobby full blown. This build will be slow for funds are limited but I am excited to show you all what I have done so far. I look forward to participating in these forums once again.

Zachary


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

As stated before this adventure will be slow but hopefully steady. It started when my wife and I moved to a new duplex in a very small little town in Door County, WI with a very large living room. I bought a used tank, stand, and canopy from a member of the Madison Area Reef Society (MARS). The stand looked like it could use a facelift but the canopy was brand new.

Stand, canopy, and tank sitting at the MARS members house.









The stand was in worse shape than I originally thought and was infested with some little critters so here it lies today. RIP cheap used store bought stand









So a great deal turned into a well an ok deal. I guess that is the risk you always take when buying used. So I needed to build myself a stand and came RocketEngineer DIY stand template. After reading (more like skimming) the huge thread I decided I would use his design. I borrowed some tools from my father and father in-law and set out to make the base of the stand. I went to home depot to buy the lumber needed. I have to admidt I felt a little nervous about my first trip to the lumber section of home depot especially with others around because well it was my first time buying wood. Anyways I picked through the piles to try and find straight 2x4 and 2x6 which is a lot harder than I ever thought. I also picked up a Kreg pocket hole jig as it seemed it would make my life a whole lot easier. 

My prius with the 8 foot 2x4 and 2x6 (someone in the parking lot with a truck said I wouldn’t be able to fit the 8 foot studs into my “little” car)









A perfect fit









Kreg pocket hole jig









Lumber in garage:









When I opened the Kreg pocket hole jig it had plans to make a coffee table, desk, cabinet, bookshelf, and a work bench. Seeing that I didn’t have a work bench and that this would be my first wood project I did by myself I decided it might be a good idea to make the work bench first. I drove back to home depot to pick up the lumber and 2.5 inch pocket hole screws. I wasn’t able to finish the bench because I need to borrow a circular saw to cut the mdf panels. One board was 1 inch longer. I also need to cut the bottom shelf.

My new work bench (almost complete)







[/


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

The ultimate plan is to have the 120 with two 20 gallon high tanks on each side. I will make one of the 20 gallon tanks a remote mangrove tank. I might leave the other 20 gallon tank as a frag tank or I might make it a polyp or mushroom tank. I have even considered making both 20 gallon tanks fuges with different algae and such. I plan on following the knobby knees plans found in Anthony Calfo “Book of Coral Propagation” which shows you how to “train” red mangrove(rhizophora mangle).

Here is the sketch up. As you can see I will be using the canopy that came with the tank and then using pendent lighting over each of the 20’s. I have my eye on using evilc66’s par 38 bulbs for the pendants but that will be decided later down the road. The canopy will have 2 lumen bright reflectors with 250 watt SE bulbs.



























As I stated before I will use RocketEngineer DIY stand template. I will make the 120 stand first and then make the two 20 gallon stands which I will slide up next to the 120. As you will see I opted to skip the extra 2x4 on the side. I will use pocket holes on the side to attached the panel to the side. I plan on using pine board to cover the front 2x4 and 2x6 and use pine plywood for the sides and back. I haven’t decided if I will place plywood on the entire top.



















I will be using a 40 gallon breeder tank as my sump. I picked up one from a member of MARS for a great price and he is even going to drop it off the next time he is in the door county area. I will have a standard bubble trap weir system. I of course will not have a fuge section because of the remote fuge(s).



















I think I am going to use a reeflo dart pump to run the entire system. I will make a manifold to also run carbon, gfo, chiller, and possibly bio pellets. I have had my eye on a couple of the reeflo dart gold and super dart golds even though I don’t need the extra flow I just like the way the look (shakes his head at himself). The plan is to run a OSR XP2000 internal protein skimmer but I will keep my eye on the forums to see what used protein skimmers pop up. I will eventually run 2 ecoteck vortech mp40wES which I will also buy used if the price is right. This entire system will be run by a APEX.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

I finished the workbench and started and completed the base of the stand. The kreg jig made the whole stand build very easy. With the help of the kreg 90 degree clamp, it was easy to get everything squared up.


I added a solid wood edgebanding to the front and sides of the workbench to make it look nicer. I used 2x2 pine board. I kind of wish I added it to the back but I already glued down the top mdf with the edgebanding to the bottom mdf pannel.




















The completed workbench











To help with making sure all my cuts are the same for the stand I built a little jig of my own which I could move to different lengths from the saw blade. I then can use claps to make sure it stays in place. It made the cut list a lot easier. I would measure one length and then set the jig for the others cuts at the same size.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

As stated before I used the kreg jig for all of my connections. At first I only did enough to connect the 2x6 and 2x4 but then I realized I should add pocket holes so I can secure the top and bottom plywood and also so I can attach plywood to the sides. 




















I assembled the top and bottom first. One thing I noticed is that the middle rail on both the top and bottom help square it up. When I drove the pocket hole screw in it pulled the long rails in making it straight. I then connected the legs to the top piece and then to the bottom. It was surprisingly easy. Make sure to pick up kreg 90 degree clamp to make it easier.






































I was hoping to put the tank on top of the stand base to make sure I have enough rooms for the overflow and return holes, but my wife who always says she is stronger than me couldn’t lift the tank up. I think I am in the clear but just wanted to make sure before I cut down the ¾ plywood for the top. With that said here the tank sits until I get someone to help me put it on the stand. I want to do a water test on the tank before it gets too cold out.











I am going to run to a couple of pet stores to see if I can find some 20 gallon high tanks cheap. I want to measure the tanks before I make the two stands. I will use ¾ plywood for the entire stand.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

Well I finished putting several coats of kilz onto the base of the stand. I got all the tanks on the stand so I can determine what I need to hide the black frame. While it is up I will do a water test on the 120. The floor isn’t exactly level but water will only be in the tank for a day so it should be a problem. My wife is looking forward for me to get the stand finished.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

Alright I worked on mocking up what I had in mind for the plumbing. I didn’t finish the overflows for the 120 because I couldn’t get sketch up to do what I wanted it. I am still learning the program. One thing I should note is that I used all 1 inch pvc. The pump outlet is 1 inch but I might bump everything up to 1.5 to help with head loss unless that isn’t an issue with a high pressure pump.

Here is a front view of the plumbing










Here is a closer view. A few things I should note in this picture. 
1. The overflows are not run but the idea is to use the herrbie style overflow system. The 1 inch drain’s will tie into a 2 inch drain and have a ball or gate valve which can be seen in another picture. The ¾ drains will be the back up drains.
2. You will notice 3 junction boxes. The plan is to have 12 outlets in the stand. I will wire these so they end up in the right 20 gallon stand where the apex, 2 DC 8, and 1 DC4 will be.
3. Is it all right to drill through the 2x4 in the middle? I don’t see it being an issue but I thought I would ask you more experience hobbiest.
4. I am using a manifold system. The manifold will be teed off the return. The manifold will run both 30 gallon tanks, a carbon reactor, gfo reactor, and maybe a bio pellet reactor.
5. The two lower valves in the middleish are from each of the 20 gallon tanks. I want to keep the system quiet so each 20 will run the herbbie system. The two pvc coming down to the right are the two back up for the 20’s.
I hope that helps explain what is going on.











Here is a picture of a 1.5 inch gatevalve to controller the level of the overflow in the 120. This is all I could find on sketchup.











Here is the tee for the return. I was originally planning on using a dart but I picked up a NIB turbo-sea 1740.











And finally here is the backside. You will notice that I didn’t run the returns to the 20 gallon tanks. I will put them on the far side of each tank. I will have two overflows build for me. Now keep in mind that I have plywood covering the entire back. One thing that I am considering is to use bulkheads to go through the plywood for the 20 gallon returns and overflow. I would then use vinal tubing to connect everything in the back to make it easier to dissemble when we move a few years. I figure it wouldn’t be much of a problem seeing only 150-200 gph will be going to each tank. Thoughts?











There you have it for those who wanted to know how I was planning on doing the plumbing. I look forward to hearing your thoughts and ideas for the plumbing of this tank. FIY there are some mistakes in those pictures but it is just a mock up so ignore them.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

As I stated before I plan on using the already drilled overflows in the 120 to implement the herbie system. I planned on have the 1 inch holes be used for the pipe that is fully submerged and the 3/4 holes for the emergencies. This is what I was planning on doing. To make it easier in sketch up i used all 1 inch pvc but I color coded the pipe for different sizes.

blue=1 inch
red= 1.5 inch. 

I think this will work but wanted to double check. Please note I opted not to use sketch up to show the emergency pipes.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

I picked up the 40 gallon tank which will be my sump and the coralife pump for my return. I was surprised how big the pump was. It will be tough getting the true union valve to fit. I think I will have to have the hole near the front side, use a elbow and then install the 1.5 true union. It might be easier just to use 1 inch seeing that is what the input to the pump is. I will have to make a decision once the time comes. I debated about buying all of the fittings today from bulkreefsupply seeing that they were 20% off but even with the discount I was at 300 dollars for just the valves and bulkheads. Man true unions aren’t cheap! I think plumbing will have to wait until I find a job. Here are two pictures to give you an idea how tight the side is going to be.



















[/QUOTE]


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

I wasn’t planning on buying any equipment for the tank until it was ready for water but I couldn’t pass up the sale bulkreefsupply had on their dosing pumps! My door bell rang today and the 30 seconds it took me to get to the door I saw a brown truck speeding away only to find a box waiting at my door in the rain. Not expecting anything so soon I was surprised it was from bulkreefsupply and contained the dosing pumps. I am always impressed at how well bulkreefsupply packs its items. I snapped some pictures of what the dosers look like when you get them. 

Out of the box I pulled out two boxes containing the dosing pumps, instructions, and two measuring cups.










This is what they look like in the box.




















I can’t wait to get my system running to use these!


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

In order to get free shipping I had to get my order over 175 so I decided to also pick up two heaters. I thought it was funny that the two boxes that got sent the same day did receive the same day. I looked at UPS tracking and both boxes were on the same truck. Late last night I heard the UPS guy pull up and drop off the second box. He asked if I wanted the second box which made me laugh. Poor guy seeing I don’t live close to where he was out of. I went with the finnex HMO 300 watt heaters. Even though I will be using an Apex I wanted two things keeping track of tank temp. I like this series because it is titanium, has a digital display, and has a separate temp probe. 

In the box











Pulled out of the box











The little temp probe











Like all heaters this unit has mixed reviews but it seems it is mostly positive. I don’t trust any heater even though I never had any issues in the past. I hear all the horror stories about the stealth heaters which I ran on my tanks for several years with no problems.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

And there you have it. You are all caught up on this build. I am sorry if you have a slow internet connection but I always prefer reading threads with lots of pictures. I ordered 4 used cabinet doors on ebay today which I plan to refinish. Hopefully in the next week I can pick up the plywood to finish skinning the stand. I also have to pick up all of the trim. The plan is to stain the entire stand mahogany.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Welcome back!!! 
Man, did we miss you!
You've been one busy little beaver, eh? Looking nice!

I GOTS ta get me one of those Kreg jigs. My own woodworking has picked up considerably lately, and I'm getting tired of doing everything the hard way. By the way, I found a red-hot item that you can sell if you make--> toy boxes that look like pirate treasure chests. I'm up to my ears in orders. You could possibly pay for a lot of this reef setup that way, were you so inclined.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Very neat set up . im eager to see it in action.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

TheOldSalt said:


> Welcome back!!!
> Man, did we miss you!
> You've been one busy little beaver, eh? Looking nice!
> 
> I GOTS ta get me one of those Kreg jigs. My own woodworking has picked up considerably lately, and I'm getting tired of doing everything the hard way. By the way, I found a red-hot item that you can sell if you make--> toy boxes that look like pirate treasure chests. I'm up to my ears in orders. You could possibly pay for a lot of this reef setup that way, were you so inclined.


Thanks I am glad to back with your Marty and Paul! I would love to see one of those pirate treasure chest. Where did you get the plan for them?



Corwin said:


> Very neat set up . im eager to see it in action.


I am to!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I didn't think you left! Maybe because I've read almost all of the old threads and got the dates confused.... Well, if this was the case, Hi! I've been here for about a month and a half, and am learning tons, so it's good that you're back. (that is if you even left )

Awesome looking setup. I envy you! Keep posting pictures in the thread, please? What are your stocking plans by the way? You could include some pretty cool stuff!


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

This tank will be SPS dominated with a few LPS. All coral will be aquacultured. It will be a while before I add fish but here are some of the fish that have caught my eye. I will order all my fish from liveaquaria diversden. This list will be refined when it is time to add fish and will also depend what is available at the time.

Group of Apogon Parvulus 

Pair of rarer clownfish 

Various wrasses
Cirrhilabrus Balteatus
Cirrhilabrus exquisitus
Cirrhilabrus pylei
Halichoeres annuaris (maybe)
Paracheilinus angulatus
Paracheilinus lineopunctatus
Paracheilinus Mccoskeri (one of my favorites)

Group of Pseudanthias Pleurotania, Pseudanthias squamipinni, or Pseudanthias bartlettoru (up in the air)

Ecsenius Midas

Ctenochaetus Hawaiiensi (My show tang)

Acanthurus Leucosternon

Caracanthus madagascariensi (just saw this and think it is unique)


Zachary


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Coolness!!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Erm, well, no plans, actually; I just grabbed some wood and got to work. It worked out surprisingly well. HOWEVER, there are lots of plans available from places like Meisel and Woodcraft, or even a google search. The ones I'm making are kinda big, and too big to be a real pirate chest, but they make cool toy boxes for kids. One full sheet of 1/2 plywood makes almost the whole thing, with some 1/8 inch strips for the dress-up pieces. Every time I'm out in front of my shop staining one, somebody comes along to order another! I'll never catch up at this rate! I'll try to post a pic of the next one.
( I'm SO glad I'm not making dollhouses this year )


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Nice! Can't wait! I've got to post my own project on here sometime soon!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

"I'm SO glad I'm not making dollhouses this year"

Knock on wood...


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

I had a little set back today. UPS delivered my doors but they are nowhere to be found! I hope they turn up. My guess though is someone saw UPS deliver them and though hey free gifts and took it. If this is the case maybe they will still show up because who wants 4 used cabinet doors?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Excuse the dirty acronym, but ************? The only time where I got simmilarly screwed was when I ordered a Nintendo D.S., but in the box, there was only a large screw and a note that said "Screw you!" Stupid Amazon. At least I got my money back. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

I just have a small update. I received my chiller which I got a steal on. I haven’t had a chance to try it out but hopefully soon. When I got it the display was not where it was suppose to be but I don’t think anything was damaged. It just sits in the opening.










Now the plan is to have the chiller under one of the 20 gallon tanks. I won’t be able to have it like this unless I cut the back out so the door can close.










I will most like keep it on the side like shown bellow. I will have two fans in the stand to keep the air flowing. I will most likely have one blowing in and one blowing out but we will see. I will install a panel to keep the warm air out of the sump area. The panel will be removable so I can access the side of the sump.










I also got my drawer faces. I bought them on ebay for 3 bucks each. After shipping the total was $22.00. 










Now I need to find doors again seeing mine disappeared after UPS dropped them off at my door. Not sure if someone picked them up or what. The seller doesn’t have any more doors matching my criteria but he is going to keep a look out for me. UPS is investigating the incident.


----------

